# 7P - Touareg Amber Turn Signal Mod - US Market Vehicles ONLY - NOT OEM or Aftermarket LED Taillights



## jrrod2004 (Jan 30, 2015)

Good Afternoon (or Morning), 

I would like to post this writeup for the Touareg Amber Turn Signal Tail Light Modification. I do realize that this may have been discussed on this site and other sites with conflicting communication. This is to aid those who still have these older trucks and want to do this modification. Crucial information is below in text, photo and video format. Videos will be posted on YouTube in 4K for a visual aid. 

WARNING: 
I. nor VW Vortex Forums are responsible for ANY damage that you cause to your vehicle or any coding issues that may arise. This modification does require physically modifying the taillight housings & modifying software settings. Failure to VERIFY EACH CODING step and OPERATION of the respective light being coded can result in SERIOUS or FATAL injuries. Remember, you are changing the taillight operation along with the signaling operation. If you do not check to see whether your brake lights, running lights, turn signals, reverse lights OR emergency lights (flashers) are working as intended, then you MUST take corrective action to address the issue before attempting to drive anywhere. 

Once again, I am not responsible for your injuries sustained, your liability to any others or the general public that may be at risk due to your carelessness. 


Software used:

OBDeleven - Version 0.12.1
Developer: Voltas IT
Phone: OnePlus 6T (T-Mobile Edition)
Android Version: OxygenOS Version 9.0.4

Vehicle: 2013 VW Touareg TDI LUX - Build Date: July 2012
Central Module Comfort System:
Identifier: J393
Hardware Number: 4H0907064CK
Hardware Version: H32
Software Number: 4H0907064CK
Software Version: 0421
Serial Number: 0176435303



Date of Touareg Modification: May 12, 2019. 
Total Time Spent: 2 Hours

Items Needed:
Needle Nose Pliers - Preferably Two Pairs
Drill
Drill Bits (3/16", 1/4", 5/8") 
Flat Blade Screw Driver
7507 AMBER Incandescent (Filament Bulbs) - Rated at 21 watts - Should say the wattage rating on the package - local automotive supply stores should have them in stock
Tap Water (can use your sink if you like)
Canned Air (Compressed Air) if you want




First and foremost:

1: I HIGHLY recommend that either you use a heavy duty battery tender that is hooked up to your vehicle and an electrical outlet from start to finish OR run the engine for the entire time that you do these coding changes. You dont want to lose power due to a weak or dead battery when coding this. 

Ensure that your Android Phone / Tablet is fully charged (or running off the cigarette lighter socket) and the Android OS that is installed on your device is fully up to date. 
Ensure that OBDeleven's software is up to date as well. 

Consult each vendor / manufacturer of device/software on the specifics to ensure the latest software is installed. 



Step 1:
Pull the taillights out using the flat bladed screw driver to turn the plastic washer. The right side plastic screw is behind the black trim piece (passenger side). Use the same flat bladed screwdriver to pop this cover off. The plastic cover clips are delicate. One of mine broke off. Disconnect the taillight harness after removing the taillight from the body (fender) of the vehicle. Dont forget that the harness is locked into place by the red plastic piece that you will see. Remove (or loosen) that first. Set the taillights down in your work area. 

Step 2: Remove the bulb holders from the housings themselves. There are a total of 4 clips holding it in. Recommend to clean the lower (empty) socket area of the bulb holder as it may have become caked with dirt and moisture. Mine was. 


Step 3:
Using the needle nose pliers, snap off the plastic tab that you see.

Step 4: 
Using the needle nose pliers, start to bend that silver plastic piece until one of the parts breaks off. It will likely take patience and a bit of force. They will break with repeated movement and pressure. Use the drill and the smallest drill bit to start the pilot hole. Then progressively make the hole bigger with bigger drill bits. Use water (I did) to remove the plastic shavings that have likely dropped into the housing. Alternatively, you can use canned (compressed) air. 

Step 5: Install 7507 Amber Bulb (ensure they are rated for at least 21 watts) into OEM bulb Holder (lower, empty socket). 

Step 6: Install OEM bulb holder into back of taillight housing. 

Step 7: Reinstall OEM taillight housings back to the vehicle in their respective places. Dont forget to plug in the harness and lock it in with the red plastic tab. 

Step 8: Install and Connect the OBDeleven device to your vehicle. Either startup the vehicle OR connect the vehicle to a heavy duty battery tender and ensure that battery tender is plugged into the wall outlet. Startup your app. Login (or register) according the OBDeleven's instructions. Navigate to the Control Units and Scroll Down until you see Central Module Comfort System (46). 

Step 9: Look for the "Adaptation" option. Enter it and use "195" when prompted to "Enter Channel". The login code SHOULD be: 16017. If it is not, research the access code for VAGCOM and or OBDeleven for the Central Module Comfort System (Module 46). 

Step 10: Modify each channel according to the following values:
(Keep in mind that the OLD values that you find WILL likely be different than mine. I had originally completed the "5 taillight mod" on the Touareg)


Reference:
Channel 195 = Left Outer Taillight (Installed on the FENDER)
Channel 196 = Right Outer Taillight (Installed on the FENDER)
Channel 197 = Left Inner Taillight (Installed on the left side of the REAR HATCH)
Channel 198 = Right Inner Taillight (Installed on the right side of the REAR HATCH)
Channel 205 = Left Rear Reverse Light (Installed on the left side of the REAR HATCH)
Channel 206 = Right Rear Reverse Light ((Installed on the right side of the REAR HATCH)
Channel 207 = Left Outer Amber Turn Signal (Installed on the FENDER)
Channel 208 = Right Outer Amber Turn (Installed on the FENDER)


These Adaptation CODINGS are for the LEFT HAND U.S. Market Vehicles. Unknown Application on Latin America or Canadian Vehicles. These are for Incandescent bulbs ONLY. NO LEDs were tested. All bulbs are either the OEM 21 watt or the 5 watt. 21 watt bulbs are installed in the outer taillights and the 5 watt bulbs are installed in the rear hatch. Reverse Bulbs were not removed or installed at all during this procedure. 



Channel: _OLD Value: _ *NEW Value:*
195:  _13832_ *10500*
196: _13864_ *10532*
197: _51201_ *51201*
198: _51233_ *51233*
199: _20488_ *0*
200: _20520_ *32*
201: _20488_ *0*
202: _20520_ *0*
205: _13_ *13*
206: _45_ *45*
207: _0_ *13836*
208: _0_ *13868*



Ensure that EACH time a new value is entered and accepted by the vehicle, that you give the vehicle a few seconds (or up to a minute) to switch over and apply the new value. I ran into the problem where I was at the rear of the vehicle and I would code (wireless coding) and then have the bulbs checked for the respective function immediately. I kept running into undesired results until I realized that I had to wait for the computer to act on the new coding changes. Once I coded and waited that required minute for each coding change, everything panned out just fine. 



I would recommend a full exit out of the OBDeleven application after coding is completed and accepted and then turn off the vehicle and lock it up with the fob and wait about 5 minutes. Then reenter the vehicle, start it up and check the coding on all the above referenced channels before checking the physical bulbs to ensure proper operation. 



I may do an LED AMBER swap and test (along with coding) in the future but this project took nearly 4 hours to get everything right. I would figure that somebody with some skill could pull it off in half the time if not quicker. 


If anything is WRONG on the channel descriptions or locations, please let me know. These are the values that I have in my vehicle with the OBDeleven app. 

Please see screenshots and video for operations. 

OBDeleven Software - Comfort Module System Info (46):
https://photos.app.goo.gl/NEwJLNQSyGPLios98

Channel 195:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/2Q7eYWU5hEnY3pYi7
Channel 196:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/kzHy14w4bpCzMiCP9
Channel 197:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/EmV9UgxUvnVKgguv7
Channel 198:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/NSoY5WSyEQ3LvFnA8
Channel 205:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/Ub2hwrU7bho1XpKW9
Channel 206:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/Zs18uPKhJgDTRoJo7
Channel 207: 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/UL3rJ4K92EExgaWg9
Channel 208:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/4secsPKyTqnmFBAT7




Daytime Youtube Video Showing Light Operations (4K Resolution):
https://youtu.be/3005fJTy8lk


----------



## eugenechetverikov (Jul 28, 2020)

*Awesome*

jrrod2004, thank you, man! Works like a charm.


----------



## soundguybob (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks for this info! Can you share what coding you changed to enable the "5 tail light mod"? I can't seem to find it anywhere!


----------



## jrrod2004 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey soundguybob, 

Yes, here you go for the 5 Taillight Mod:

Hi all,
I have just found that the tailgate lamps can be tweaked to turn on when braking.
It is a very simple mod that needs the following steps:
1) Replace the original W5W by W21W bulbs.
2) Enlarge the bulb holder housings so that the larger w21w bulbs fit into the tail lamps.
3) Increase the diameter of the bulb holder so that it fits tight into the enlarged housings. I used three layers of heat shrinking pipe.
4) Run vcds, select Central Convenience module 46, type security code 16017, click on adaptation, go to chanels 197 an 198 and replace the current coding by 10500 and 10532 respectively. That is the same figures as in channels 195 and 196.


Source: 
https://www.clubtouareg.com/threads/enabling-the-tailgate-lamps-to-turn-on-when-braking.287427/

Thread Title: "Enabling the tailgate lamps to turn on when braking."


I just call it the 5 Taillight Mod as it is enabling you to change the behavior of the lamps on the hatch to act just like the lights on each fender.....and of course, the 5th light is the CHMSL.


----------



## jrrod2004 (Jan 30, 2015)

All, 

I have completed the update to the LED Amber turn signals. 

See the video:






Part Number: Alla BAU15S 7507 Amber Yellow LED 

Source: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HKVH68M/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## kbrenny (Jan 6, 2009)

I am hoping someone can help me figure this out here.
2012 Touareg TDI Lux
I installed the amber bulb for turn signal and that is working fine.
I changed some of the coding per this thread and now my tail lights are very dim.
The inner tail light is so dim you can barely see if it is even on.

Here are my current addresses / values:

195 / 3336
196 / 3368
197 / 3336
198 / 3368
205 / 13
206 / 45
207 / 13836
208 / 13868

Now that I have the amber / yellow turn signals I want the inner (body) and outer (hatch) tail lamps to both come on for parking lamps, and both to illuminate brightly with the brakes applied.

I would fall back on my original coding and start over but somebody decided to use my notes off my tool box to protect the floor while painting something and then throw them away (girlfriend).


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

kbrenny said:


> I am hoping someone can help me figure this out here.
> 2012 Touareg TDI Lux
> I installed the amber bulb for turn signal and that is working fine.
> I changed some of the coding per this thread and now my tail lights are very dim.
> ...


Run an autoscan in VCDS. It sometimes shows coding changes at the bottom of the scan. I'm not sure if you have to be in the same VCDS session, but worth a shot.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## kbrenny (Jan 6, 2009)

Tried that and it only pulled up what is currently coded.

Anyone with a 2012 Touareg car to share their values for the addresses:
195
196
197
198
205
206
207
208


----------

